
Majority of Germans consider media controlled by elites [translated] - dmichulke
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/medien-umfrage-des-bayerischen-rundfunks-das-unbehagen-gegenueber-eliten-waechst-a-1090417.html
======
dmichulke
Original: [http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/medien-umfrage-
des...](http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/medien-umfrage-des-
bayerischen-rundfunks-das-unbehagen-gegenueber-eliten-waechst-a-1090417.html)

